# removing head on 1996 altima ka24de



## 92corradoslc (Mar 25, 2007)

where exactly are the bolts to take the head off:newbie: 

do I need to remove the cams to pull the head off 

sorry im a vr6 guy....

thanks!


----------



## squareone (Mar 22, 2007)

</title></head>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<body><div align='center'><img " + getWidth("yes") + "src='/images/cds/" + tpe + "/" + sze + "/" + pc + "." + tpe + "'></img></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><table><tr><td><FORM><input type='button' name='sized' value='" + getButtonValue("yes") + "' onClick='javascript:window.close();opener.pop(\"" + pc + "\",\"" + tpe + "_" + sze + "\",\"" + getValueToPass("yes") + "\");'></FORM></td>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<td><form><input type='button' value='Close' onClick='javascript:window.close()'/></form></td></tr></table></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<br/>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><font face='Veranda, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif' size='-2'>Copyright © 2002 Delmar, All Rights Reserved.</font></div></body>"); newWindow.document.writeln("</html>"); newWindow.focus(); newWindow.document.close(); newWindow.print(); } function pop_norm(pc, tpe, sze) { newWindow = open("","","directories=no,menubar=yes,toolbar=no,location=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,height=400,width=700,left=50,ScreenX=50,top=120,screenY=120"); newWindow.document.writeln("<html><head><title>

click link

Good luck


----------

